# Summer Report June 30th - July 2nd



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The 4th of July is coming up and since I have plans that do not include soaking baits or even kayaking fishing I was determined to squeeze in another trip to the beach. A perfect weather window was in the forecast that had July 1st â€" 3rd looking really nice. Fortunately with my schedule at work I was able to get the 1st and 2nd off. This would be a solo trip that was long overdue. 

Arrived on the sand late Sunday afternoon. The water was calm and dirty with the green water out at about 800 yards or so. Mullet were thick along the beach. I found a good spot where I saw a 4ft black tip patrolling the wade gut terrorizing the schools of mullet. 










I cast netted mullet of all sizes. Both horse and pony mullet were more in abundance than finger mullet. Bait rods went out in full force working to get some fresh bait for the shark rods. Not long after the Daiwa Saltist 30 gets nailed. Not quite what I was hoping for but always happy to see these guys.










After a few photos and the release I noticed that I didnâ€™t have my tripod for my camera with me. ****! Oh well, I decided to use my gig and tape one of my cameras to it. 










The afternoon went on with not much else on the bait rods. A few small whiting that were too small to run out and not to mention the weed was making it difficult to keep casted baits out. I rigged up a pair of horse mullet and a cownose ray that I brought from home. 

Nice view of the sunset coming back from dropping baits. 




























Yes the water looks nice but thatâ€™s because there is no wind. In the summer when there is no wind the bugs rule the beach. Fire is your best defense. As I was getting some fire wood ready I see one of my rods take a hard dip. I hop up on the rack and feel a little head shake. Fish on! Not much of a battle but never the less a good start. A 5ft class bull.










Turns out my tripod idea wasn't very well thought out. Looked good at first until I tried it out at night and realized that I taped up the flash. Fail! Snapped a pic with my phone and got her back in the water. No time to make the tripod work.

Baits were holding well so after dinner and a few cold ones I hit the sack. Woke up the next morning to one line broken off and the other still holding strong. I get back to work looking for some fresh bait. Pup shark was the first catch of the day.



















The cownose that I had out all night finally gets hit mid-morning. After a short fight I get this male black tip on the sand for a quick photo or two before releasing him. 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The water is looking fantastic so I decide to rig up a mid-section of a large cownose and run it out to the green water. Estimated out about 750 yards give or take. Followed by one of its wings which was dropped at about 200 yards.





















When I get back I chunk out some shrimp and instantly get the awesome looking bonnet head. 










After the release and a few beers later the wing gets smashed. I look out at the float and see the shark on top of the water! As I go to tighten the drag it goes slack. I left it alone for a bit and it takes off again only to go slack once more. 










Ares and I discuss the game plan for the afternoon. 










Guess its nap time! 










After the power nap I realize that the mid-section has been cut off. After retrieving it, it seems like they know exactly where to bite. 











I make two good baits out of whatâ€™s left of the mid-section and run out the other wing for the evening drop. This time I have my baits out early so I can get the camp fire going. Just as I light the pit I notice my longest drop got cut off AGAIN!!











I reel in the rest of the line to find it looking like this. 










to be continued in 2 mins...


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That was the better part of the mid-section that I fixed up, no way im leaving it out there. With a little bit of day light left I tie on a 250lb snap swivel and paddle out to the float. As Iâ€™m getting close it seems to be moving in the oppose direction of the current. Hmmm. I lift up on the float only to have it almost ripped out of my hands. Fish on! I quickly snap the swivel back on the leader and haul *** back to shore. 

Talk about a work out. Paddling an estimated 1000 yards round trip then reeling that sucker in right when you get back. This one would be a solid female black tip. An upper 5ft class shark.




















The release.











I cooked some chicken legs for supper while kicking back looking at the stars. I sure do like looking up at the sky on a clear moonless night. Especially with google sky. Anyways back to fishing. I crashed out after dinner which was probably around 1030. I was exhausted. 

Around 3am the devils hour, I was awakened by my Abu 10000 screaming. I decided to run a bait out on it because the sharks werenâ€™t putting up much of a fight on the super 6 or 9/0. I wanted to feel the fish not drag it in. Well I got what I asked for on this run. Took a solid 30-40 minutes of tug a war to land this 6ft class female bull.





















The next morning I wake up to a beautiful looking surf and little to no wind. Once again, with no wind the bugs rule. This time it was flies. These things must be from hell because they were relentless and they bite. Ares and I had to post up on the rack just to stay away from them. 




















The wing that I had out the night before had broken off and the float was nowhere to be seen! Ran out the last few baits that I had called it early due to the freaking flies! No BS. They were that bad. Not to mention both my lines that I had ran out got cut off at the same time just as I was picking things up to leave. 











It was truly a trout fishermanâ€™s paradise. There were boats and wade fisherman all up and down the beach. Looked like guys were catching them off of both bait and artificial. 






















Just putting in my time on the sand with another trip in the books. Itâ€™s been a good first half of the 2013 shark season. Looking forward to the second half!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report, I'm glad someone is catching them.I'm leaving tomorrow to try it for a few days. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Awesome report. good to see so many birds. Hopefully i'll be chasing them tomorrow in the yak.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome report and your fishing buddy hung in there.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome trip for sure! I love going solo.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great report again. You're due a monster soon. You've been puttin in the hours for sure.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

good report!!...good luck on ur next trip!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Another good report Joe! At least you broke the 6' barrier. LOL Anyway, I'm heading there tonight for a couple of days on a solo trip. Hopefully, I can tie into a monster if it's out there. :dance:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

ElTiburon said:


> Awesome report. good to see so many birds. Hopefully i'll be chasing them tomorrow in the yak.


Shouldn't be hard to find them. They were working all up and down the beach. Good luck!



HuntinforTail said:


> Great report again. You're due a monster soon. You've been puttin in the hours for sure.


You and me both. Thanks, hope that monster comes during Sharkathon. :bounce:



surfguy said:


> Another good report Joe! At least you broke the 6' barrier. LOL Anyway, I'm heading there tonight for a couple of days on a solo trip. Hopefully, I can tie into a monster if it's out there. :dance:


Thanks Ron, the trout guys said there were some big ones cruising behind the first bar. Go get you some!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow! Great report man! I need a couple days of get-away like that!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Nice*

Great report as always, you do a great job of explaining the details of your daily events. Green to you


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Truly a great report. Love your pics too. Tight lines.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome job all of the way around. loved the small details in the report and the great photo's. Ares is a good looking dog. I have a mixed Terrier that black and white that 7 years old and they look alike to me. She goes everywhere with me.
I hope that your next report has you catching a larger Shark.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Why cant I see the pics?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

U da man! Great trip and report!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

very good report, thanks


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice man! TFTR


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice report dude! I like where you dropped down to lighter gear to match the size of sharks you were catching. A man after my own heart. :brew2:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dang dude, you're a beast! I've been off work since Thursday night and don't go back in until this Friday, but nobody wanted to fish so I just been killing time at home. Next time you head down alone hit me up if you'd like a cameraman.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

troutless said:


> Awesome job all of the way around. loved the small details in the report and the great photo's. Ares is a good looking dog. I have a mixed Terrier that black and white that 7 years old and they look alike to me. She goes everywhere with me.
> I hope that your next report has you catching a larger Shark.


They are great dogs. Sometimes I wish he was bigger so he can defend himself against coyotes but eventually I'll get him a big sister (German Shepard or Lab) to do that.



smgregorek said:


> Why cant I see the pics?!


 Are you at work or something? Sometimes I have the same problem from my work computer.



bigfost said:


> Nice report dude! I like where you dropped down to lighter gear to match the size of sharks you were catching. A man after my own heart. :brew2:


:cheers:



justletmein said:


> Dang dude, you're a beast! I've been off work since Thursday night and don't go back in until this Friday, but nobody wanted to fish so I just been killing time at home. Next time you head down alone hit me up if you'd like a cameraman.


Cool man, will do.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome job bro, you made me feel like I was there fishin and you the narrator. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

